

Your toolbar bookmarks? - movix

I've got room for 15 bookmarks along my Firefox toolbar. What have you got up there?<p>So far I have:
Hacker News, Share on Posterous, Shorten with bit.ly, The Funded, Tumblr, Twitter, Kickstarter, Presspack it, BBC News, Virtual Worlds News, Crunchbase.<p>What do you suggest for the remaining spaces?
======
nimbix
My toolbar is full of links to bugs and other tasks I need to get done. This
way I am constantly reminded that there are things I need to work on and when
I finish something I can simply click the bookmark and fill in all the missing
details or close a task without having to go to the bugtracker or the calendar
first. It works pretty well for me.

------
ScottWhigham
Why just 15? I have folders with folders full of bookmarks in mine. Generally
I have links to sites like you mentioned in a folder called "Common" and, when
needed, I access it from there. My root-level bookmarks tend to be more
internal (i.e. admin tools for working on various web apps) and bug/task
oriented like nimbix said.

